# E3 Visa and Finding Employers



## Bec81 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have been applying like crazy, and got one job to the final stages only to have the HR department turn around and say that its their policy to not sign off on the paperwork for any visa's.

What is the best way to find companies that are willing to complete the paperwork. I have even taken to writing about the E3 visa in my cover letter and sending a link so they can read up on it.

This seems to be the hardest part.


----------



## onceanexpat (May 3, 2016)

Hi Bec! I can't help you out with this one, but great topic, I am interested to see the reply. 
I am looking to make the move to the US in maybe 18 months and I do worry about how to put forward the E3 visa when job hunting. It seems like a lot of US companies don't understand that its not a full-on sponsorship process like some of the other visa processes, so they are hesitant when they see it. 
Tracey


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Speaking as a former "hiring manager" I think part of the problem is that there is no incentive for US employers to hire someone on an E3 visa. It's an exception situation and it's by definition "temporary." 

Probably your best bet would be to be qualified in a profession that is in particular demand. (And this varies by region.) But even then, you'll most likely have to include an explanation of the E3 visa in your application. And, if you can, indicate any advantages to them in hiring someone on an E3 over someone locally who can, quite literally, start work tomorrow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

Is E3 visa having the same rights as L1 for job hunting? I am seeing the E3 have to be renewed every two years and cannot get a green card in the long run.

The option to get green card is only by converting to an H1B which is again a long process. Can u suggest which is the best option to get a Green Card being an AUS Citizen?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ginugeorge said:


> I am seeing the E3 have to be renewed every two years and cannot get a green card in the long run.


That's not correct. You can still apply for any of the EB green card categories, and for the Diversity Lottery if you're eligible. For the EB path you still need a cooperating employer. Also, if you were born in India, green cards are just plain tough to get because quotas for India (maximum 7% of the total) are routinely oversubscribed.

In the meantime, you can renew your E-3 indefinitely, although you have to visit a U.S. embassy or consulate outside the U.S. to do it and (importantly) you must maintain the intention to leave the United States at the end of your E-3 (if/when that comes). Unlike the H-1B your foreign spouse can get a E-3D with work privileges.

There are many reports from individuals who had E-3 status and then eventually got green cards via the EB categories, in this forum and elsewhere. Take a look at those reports to understand how the process works. True, E-3 status is nonimmigrant status whereas H-1B is "dual intent." But it is possible not to have immigration intent -- to maintain at least the reasonable prospect of returning to Australia at all times -- while simultaneously having long-term immigration intent via a green card application. Again, lots of reports from former E-3 holders explain the process well (and USCIS's official guidance), so I'd refer you to those reports.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> That's not correct. You can still apply for any of the EB green card categories, and for the Diversity Lottery if you're eligible. For the EB path you still need a cooperating employer. Also, if you were born in India, green cards are just plain tough to get because quotas for India (maximum 7% of the total) are routinely oversubscribed.
> 
> In the meantime, you can renew your E-3 indefinitely, although you have to visit a U.S. embassy or consulate outside the U.S. to do it and (importantly) you must maintain the intention to leave the United States at the end of your E-3 (if/when that comes). Unlike the H-1B your foreign spouse can get a E-3D with work privileges.
> 
> There are many reports from individuals who had E-3 status and then eventually got green cards via the EB categories, in this forum and elsewhere. Take a look at those reports to understand how the process works. True, E-3 status is nonimmigrant status whereas H-1B is "dual intent." But it is possible not to have immigration intent -- to maintain at least the reasonable prospect of returning to Australia at all times -- while simultaneously having long-term immigration intent via a green card application. Again, lots of reports from former E-3 holders explain the process well (and USCIS's official guidance), so I'd refer you to those reports.



As the diversity lottery chances are thin and waiting period is too long especially being Indian, i like to go ahead with L1 or E3. But good to understand keeping an E3 is better as we can fly back to Australia as home.

But if i weigh on L1 and AUS PR which one should i prefer on long/short term?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can _also_ enter the Diversity Lottery if you're eligible, every year. If it works, great, and if it doesn't, you might have other options. Your spouse can enter, too, if eligible.

I didn't understand your last question. However, I'll restate that the E-3 is a great visa, on balance better than the L-1 and H-1B. Otherwise the E-3 wouldn't exist. The E-3 is exclusively available to Australian citizens.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> You can _also_ enter the Diversity Lottery if you're eligible, every year. If it works, great, and if it doesn't, you might have other options. Your spouse can enter, too, if eligible.
> 
> I didn't understand your last question. However, I'll restate that the E-3 is a great visa, on balance better than the L-1 and H-1B. Otherwise the E-3 wouldn't exist. The E-3 is exclusively available to Australian citizens.


Thank you.


----------

